# Pets4Homes and C.A.R.I.A.D. launch new £5000 pet rescue initiative



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Pets4Homes.co.uk have teamed up with C.A.R.I.A.D., the dog welfare organisation to help promote pet adoption and are offering pet rescue centres in the UK the chance of being awarded one of 10 £500 donations. Please read the information on either the Pets4Homes or C.A.R.I.A.D. websites for more information below.

Pets for Adoption | Pets4Homes UK

PET RESCUE INITIATIVE | cariadcampaign

Please help and forward/share this with any rescue centres you know.


----------

